# 175/70/14 hankooks



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Brand new whitewall hankooks 175/70/14,$58 each plus tax.I get the best shipping rates here in AZ and some parts of Cali.


----------



## Chubaka (May 9, 2008)

How much For one shipped to 92243


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chubaka_@Feb 25 2010, 01:50 AM~16719827
> *How much For one shipped to 92243
> *


pm sent


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

does that price include shipping?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

no, I get the best rates in az,cali and nevada,other than that its regular shipping rates thru u.p.s


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Feb 26 2010, 02:32 PM~16734946
> *no, I get the best rates in az,cali and nevada,other than that its regular shipping rates thru u.p.s
> *


I was just wondering cuz I get them for cheap as well. But this is your thread so i won't impose :biggrin: Get your hustle on homie


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

PRICE DROP, $55 EACH PLUS TAX AND SHIPPING


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Mar 12 2010, 04:45 PM~16873431
> *PRICE DROP, $55 EACH PLUS TAX AND SHIPPING
> *


TTT Homie


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

how much shipped to 76179


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

how much for a set shipped to chicago zip code 60632. good price homie. :biggrin:


----------



## bigmikelilmike (Nov 18, 2004)

how much for 4 shipped to 76040 ...thanks


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Mar 12 2010, 08:27 PM~16875639
> *TTT Homie
> *


Thnx bro


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Mar 17 2010, 07:43 AM~16915196
> *how much for a set shipped to chicago zip code 60632. good price homie. :biggrin:
> *


Thnx homie,pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 16 2010, 08:37 PM~16912023
> *how much shipped to 76179
> *


Pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmikelilmike_@Mar 17 2010, 09:48 AM~16916023
> *how much for 4 shipped to 76040 ...thanks
> *


Pm sent


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Feb 19 2010, 03:26 PM~16663698
> *Brand new whitewall hankooks 175/70/14,$58 each plus tax.I get the best shipping rates here in AZ and some parts of Cali.
> 
> 
> ...


lets see a picture of the front with the white wall and how much for a set to new mexico 87121


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

price for a set shipped to iowa 50158? how much if you ship them on my ups account #?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

How much for a set shipped to 85365?


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

can u guys shave these white walls? if so how much?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah my homie does it,I think he charges $20 or $25 each for 14's


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Mar 19 2010, 08:24 PM~16941666
> *How much for a set shipped to 85365?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

can you quote me 2 tires to 06111-4707? thx.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Mar 19 2010, 09:00 PM~16941964
> *can u guys shave these white walls? if so how much?
> *


here is a pic of one I just took to him,







$340 a set for these


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

So how much for a pair with shaved white walls shipped to 67801? With tax n everything?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Mar 22 2010, 11:01 AM~16961871
> *So how much for a pair with shaved white walls shipped to 67801? With tax n everything?
> *


pm's sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

$239 a set, tax included plus shipping


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## claudio1433 (Nov 24, 2008)

how much for 13 inch wire wheels only? picked up.. or where is the best price in phoenix?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Mar 19 2010, 11:00 PM~16941964
> *can u guys shave these white walls? if so how much?
> *


----------



## claudio1433 (Nov 24, 2008)

how much for 13" wires picked up. or where is the best place in phoenix?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by claudio1433_@Mar 23 2010, 09:41 PM~16981317
> *how much for 13" wires picked up.  or where is the best place in phoenix?
> *


$350 a set  602 434 6530 hit me up


----------



## claudio1433 (Nov 24, 2008)

is is ok to call now?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Yup


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

ttt to da homie


----------



## claudio1433 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Mar 23 2010, 10:16 PM~16981865
> *Yup
> *



call me at this number 403-836-3865 claudio


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 24 2010, 05:23 PM~16989815
> *ttt to da homie
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by claudio1433_@Mar 25 2010, 07:17 AM~16995393
> *call me at this number 403-836-3865 claudio
> *


your rims are on the way,thanks for the biz. :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

whats the price for 4 tires shipped to 75801, thanks


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Mar 27 2010, 06:56 AM~17015306
> *whats the price for 4 tires shipped to 75801, thanks
> *


Pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Mar 27 2010, 06:56 AM~17015306
> *whats the price for 4 tires shipped to 75801, thanks
> *


Tracking numbers are in your pm,thanks for the business homie.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Mar 27 2010, 04:56 PM~17018294
> *Tracking numbers are in your pm,thanks for the business homie.
> *


thanks


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Mar 27 2010, 04:56 PM~17018294
> *Tracking numbers are in your pm,thanks for the business homie.
> *


got my tires today!! thanks homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Apr 1 2010, 05:18 PM~17069177
> *got my tires today!! thanks homie!!! :thumbsup:
> *


not a problem bro,let me know if you ever need anything else.Thanks again.


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

4 shipped to hawaii 96797. lmk, these are very hard to find here. thanks


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## 88 LAc (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Feb 19 2010, 03:26 PM~16663698
> *Brand new whitewall hankooks 175/70/14,$58 each plus tax.I get the best shipping rates here in AZ and some parts of Cali.
> 
> 
> ...


are these skinny w|walls? :0


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

WHAT ABOUT THE 175/75/14 :yes:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88 LAc_@Apr 3 2010, 09:53 PM~17088993
> *are these skinny w|walls? :0
> *


Yup


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Apr 4 2010, 01:42 AM~17090579
> *WHAT ABOUT THE 175/75/14  :yes:
> *


Came across a set with rims the other day,but they are gone already.I just have the 70's.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Apr 4 2010, 08:27 AM~17091097
> *Came across a set with rims the other day,but they are gone already.I just have the 70's.
> *


how much for a set shipped to 76520 ..


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Feb 19 2010, 04:26 PM~16663698
> *Brand new whitewall hankooks 175/70/14,$58 each plus tax.I get the best shipping rates here in AZ and some parts of Cali.
> 
> 
> ...


how much for 5 shipped to 87537


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)

whats the price for 4 tires shipped to san jose ca 95122 thanks


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

I no wher to get dees tires in da bay area for $48 each tire bro that's all my rides sit on homie I'm from san jo also get at me


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

How much shipped to Tucson area (85641)? I need 4. What if I pick them up? What's the total?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

pm's sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Still going for $239 a set ,tax included, plus shipping


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

how much shipped to houston 77346 set of four


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Apr 20 2010, 07:02 PM~17252424
> *how much shipped to houston 77346 set of four
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

How much for a set shipped to 72758 ?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Apr 21 2010, 08:18 AM~17257548
> *How much for a set shipped to 72758 ?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## william64 (May 7, 2003)

how much for a set shipped to 64790


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by william64_@Apr 22 2010, 06:55 PM~17275057
> *how much for a set shipped to 64790
> *


pm sent,I will have better shipping rates starting monday from ups,if anybody needs another quote. :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

$55 each plus tax


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

I got lucky and found two here, how much for a couple at al cost to 76309


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ramo68_@Apr 29 2010, 08:27 AM~17339712
> *I got lucky and found two here, how much for a couple at al cost to 76309
> *


pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Battle Cry (May 4, 2006)

How much for a set sent 98247?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Battle Cry_@May 1 2010, 11:26 PM~17363389
> *How much for a set sent 98247?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

how much for a set sent to 21215 Baltimore Maryland


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@May 4 2010, 06:00 PM~17390804
> *how much for a set sent to 21215 Baltimore Maryland
> *


pm sent


----------



## 79lincoln (Dec 31, 2008)

set shipped to 78501..tx


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79lincoln_@May 5 2010, 09:18 PM~17405192
> *set  shipped to 78501..tx
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## SPL Explorer (Aug 4, 2009)

How much for a set shipped to cali. 95677?


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks thats a great price im trying to get my dough right im gonna need 4


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL Explorer_@May 7 2010, 04:28 PM~17422330
> *How much for a set shipped to cali. 95677?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@May 7 2010, 08:37 PM~17424299
> *thanks thats a great price im trying to get my dough right im gonna need 4
> *


just let me know bro


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

Need a set, how much shipped to 67211??


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@May 12 2010, 03:56 PM~17468571
> *Need a set, how much shipped to 67211??
> *


pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

how much for 5 shipped to 91744?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@May 15 2010, 08:03 AM~17497605
> *how much for 5 shipped to 91744?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## killacks (May 10, 2010)

how much for a set of four to sd 91910?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bafinokc (Feb 18, 2007)

Need a set how much to 73119 oklahoma


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bafinokc_@May 22 2010, 11:12 PM~17574858
> *Need a set how much to 73119 oklahoma
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## J.P. (Nov 8, 2008)

How much for a set shipped to 63028? I need these bad.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J.P._@May 24 2010, 09:36 AM~17585955
> *How much for a set shipped to 63028? I need these bad.
> *


pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

$55 each plus tax,$239 a set tax included


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@May 26 2010, 09:34 AM~17610184
> *$55 each plus tax,$239 a set tax included
> *


pm me for price on 2 shipped to 76643


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@May 27 2010, 07:03 PM~17626931
> *pm me for price on 2 shipped to 76643
> *


Pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

Price for 5 tires shipped to 92802


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

Where in AZ are you located?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@May 31 2010, 11:20 PM~17661081
> *Price  for 5 tires  shipped to 92802
> *


Pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 1 2010, 07:27 AM~17662449
> *Where in AZ are you located?
> *


Phoenix


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jun 1 2010, 08:12 AM~17662754
> *Phoenix
> *


I'll be in Phoenix in a few weeks and want to pick some tires up. You got an address?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jun 1 2010, 09:10 AM~17663223
> *I'll be in Phoenix in a few weeks and want to pick some tires up. You got an address?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## Coupe R DeVille (Jun 29, 2009)

Price for 5 tires shipped to PA 15218


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coupe R DeVille_@Jun 1 2010, 10:28 AM~17663924
> *Price for 5 tires shipped to PA 15218
> *


Pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

I have 2 sets I'm selling for $220 a set plus shipping,usually $240.hit me up these need to go,$50 each plus tax.


----------



## snoopy213 (Apr 24, 2010)

hey how much sent to texas (77081)???


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

sup homie could you pm a price shipped to 96797 hawaii for a set, thanks


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Jun 16 2010, 05:54 PM~17808089
> *sup homie could you pm a price shipped to 96797 hawaii for a set,  thanks
> *


Pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

$240 a set plus shipping.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 29 2010, 10:55 AM~17916743
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up bro,let me know if you need anything else. uffin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jun 28 2010, 09:02 AM~17905246
> *$240 a set plus shipping.
> *


how much for a set shipped to 76520? thanks


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 30 2010, 05:20 PM~17929699
> *how much for a set shipped to 76520? thanks
> *


pm sent


----------



## 64flattop (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanx alot Bro Tires looking Good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64flattop_@Jun 30 2010, 10:08 PM~17932326
> *Thanx alot Bro Tires looking Good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Anytime bro,thanks again.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

$240 a set plus shipping


----------



## purocaprice (May 5, 2009)

how much for set of 5 shipp. to 33860


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 13 2010, 12:38 AM~18032514
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jul 11 2010, 10:32 AM~18016715
> *$240 a set plus shipping
> *


is that a set of 4 shipped ???

if not how much shipped to 93274 ???


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jul 16 2010, 12:35 PM~18062260
> *is that a set of 4 shipped ???
> 
> if not how much shipped to 93274 ???
> *


pm sent


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

Just got my tires in, cheap price also. Thanks man will help spread the word around. :biggrin: Paul


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte77_@Jul 16 2010, 03:32 PM~18063848
> *Just got my tires in, cheap price also. Thanks man will help spread the word around. :biggrin: Paul
> *


thanks bro,let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

4 shipped to 62702..thanks


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jul 18 2010, 02:47 PM~18075909
> *4 shipped to 62702..thanks
> *


pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

$250 a set plus shipping


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

price for a set of 4 shipped to 52001?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Jul 31 2010, 07:30 AM~18192488
> *price for a set of 4 shipped to 52001?
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTER STREETKINGZ (Dec 5, 2008)

price for a set shipped 67220


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUTTER STREETKINGZ_@Aug 1 2010, 04:02 PM~18200728
> *price for a set shipped 67220
> *


pm sent


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 1 2010, 08:05 PM~18202357
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Aug 3 2010, 11:08 AM~18216598
> *:thumbsup:
> *


how much 4 a set of 4 175/70/14 hankook ship 2 95060 or 95019 try both 1 is WORK and other home.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JR N MARI67_@Aug 4 2010, 07:48 PM~18231303
> *how much 4 a set of 4 175/70/14 hankook ship 2 95060 or 95019 try both 1 is WORK and other home.
> *


pm sent


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

how much for the 155/80/13's... do still have those cornells??


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

how much shipped to hawaii ( 96819 )


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Aug 11 2010, 08:21 PM~18288832
> *how much shipped to hawaii ( 96819 )
> *


PM SENT


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BKSRIDER (Aug 18, 2009)

price for a set of 4 shipped 93307


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BKSRIDER_@Aug 19 2010, 09:39 PM~18358090
> *price for a set of 4 shipped 93307
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE WITH THE MUCH NEEDED TIRES. :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte77_@Aug 20 2010, 08:01 PM~18366133
> *BUMP FOR THE HOMIE WITH THE MUCH NEEDED TIRES. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## y928 (Mar 12, 2010)

how much for 4 picked up


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by y928_@Aug 24 2010, 12:31 AM~18390951
> *how much for 4 picked up
> *


pm sent


----------



## badhabits (Jan 2, 2008)

how much shipped to bryan tx 77803 i need 5 tires give me price asap


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

how much for a set of 14 inch thick white wall tires?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Aug 25 2010, 11:31 PM~18409058
> *how much for a set of 14 inch thick white wall tires?
> *


pm sent


----------



## niLfx (Nov 8, 2009)

i need one 185/75/14 i think thick white wall tire shipped to ny 11419 plz pm me a price


----------



## niLfx (Nov 8, 2009)

or even a 175/70/14 would do whatever u got in stock


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by niLfx_@Aug 26 2010, 12:00 PM~18412411
> *or even a 175/70/14 would do whatever u got in stock
> *


pm sent


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

PM SENT


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 7supreme9 (Jun 18, 2010)

How much for a set sent to 96797?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

4 x 175/70's to Indiana 46806 ?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Sep 5 2010, 03:01 PM~18492582
> *4 x 175/70's to Indiana 46806 ?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lordofthefords (Apr 22, 2003)

How much will you ship a 8 to Winnipeg MB Canada R2V 2T1


----------



## lordofthefords (Apr 22, 2003)

How much will you ship a 8 to Winnipeg MB Canada R2V 2T1


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

2 shipped to 86401


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Sep 23 2010, 01:14 AM~18639930
> *2 shipped to 86401
> *


Pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Sep 29 2010, 08:32 AM~18690859
> *
> *


4 shipped to 78210


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Sep 30 2010, 04:55 PM~18704949
> *4 shipped to 78210
> *


pm sent


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

how much for 4 tires to 78589


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 1 2010, 09:18 AM~18710695
> *how much for 4 tires to 78589
> *


pm sent


----------



## cappy (Aug 3, 2008)

4 tires shipped to 86442


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cappy_@Oct 9 2010, 02:52 PM~18773242
> *4 tires shipped to 86442
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

$240 a set plus shipping


----------



## curiousdos (Jul 18, 2007)

how much for 4 shipped to 80910?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curiousdos_@Oct 28 2010, 12:44 AM~18928826
> *how much for 4 shipped to 80910?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 28 2010, 01:24 AM~18928957
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

$240 a set plus shipping


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

How much for 4 ship to 90723. p.m. sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milton6599_@Nov 3 2010, 07:26 PM~18979456
> *How much for 4 ship to 90723. p.m. sent
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

How much for 4 tires shipped to 83350


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Nov 3 2010, 10:14 PM~18981119
> *How much for 4 tires shipped to 83350
> *


Pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

WATS THE PRICE FOR ONE TO VEGAS 89119?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bullet_lok_@Nov 7 2010, 12:31 AM~19005846
> *WATS THE PRICE FOR ONE TO VEGAS 89119?
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## swtlife60 (Mar 30, 2009)

where are you located at in az? could i pick up a set at your shop?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks homie for the tires again. For everybody lookin for 14s that want a really good price and getting them real quick. Call the brotha with the hook up. Again thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte77_@Nov 10 2010, 08:03 PM~19037832
> *Thanks homie for the tires again. For everybody lookin for 14s that want a really good price and getting them real quick. Call the brotha with the hook up. Again thanks  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro I appreciate that,I try to hook people up and I sure as hell don't bullshit on shipping.


----------



## mike's cadillac (Nov 17, 2005)

How much for a set shipped to 75831?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mike's cadillac_@Nov 11 2010, 08:41 AM~19041779
> *How much for a set shipped to 75831?
> 
> 
> *


Pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

$240 a set plus shipping :biggrin:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mike's cadillac_@Nov 11 2010, 05:41 PM~19041779
> *How much for a set shipped to 75831?
> 
> 
> *


----------



## str8pimpsur13 (May 7, 2008)

how much for two sent to 75040


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

how much for 4 shipped to 33313 FL?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8pimpsur13+Nov 13 2010, 12:18 PM~19059144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm's sent


----------



## thuglife (Jan 26, 2007)

Pm price for 4 shipped to 28570 NC?thanks


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thuglife_@Nov 15 2010, 11:43 PM~19079771
> *Pm price for 4 shipped to 28570 NC?thanks
> *


Pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thuglife_@Nov 15 2010, 11:43 PM~19079771
> *Pm price for 4 shipped to 28570 NC?thanks
> *


tracking number sent :biggrin:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Feb 19 2010, 05:26 PM~16663698
> *Brand new whitewall hankooks 175/70/14,$58 each plus tax.I get the best shipping rates here in AZ and some parts of Cali.
> 
> 
> ...


What's up!

How much to ship to toronto, Ontario, Canada, M1T-2R1?

thanks


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilo_@Nov 18 2010, 09:56 AM~19100831
> *What's up!
> 
> How much to ship to toronto, Ontario, Canada, M1T-2R1?
> ...


pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte77_@Nov 10 2010, 08:03 PM~19037832
> *Thanks homie for the tires again. For everybody lookin for 14s that want a really good price and getting them real quick. Call the brotha with the hook up. Again thanks  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

How much for a set shipped to 77449?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Nov 22 2010, 07:12 PM~19136500
> *How much for a set shipped to 77449?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

$240 a set


----------



## HU5TLN_CADY (May 13, 2009)

ey bro im lookin for 175/70r14z for the lac...do u stil gots sum layin around? if u do how much shipped to Melbourne, Australia??? these aussiez say dats illegal and unsafe....maaaan des dudes are straight up fukin boring n always want to play it by da books :loco: ...well anyways hit us up dude thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HU5TLN_CADY_@Nov 30 2010, 02:05 AM~19198376
> *ey bro im lookin for 175/70r14z for the lac...do u stil gots sum layin around? if u do how much shipped to Melbourne, Australia??? these aussiez say dats illegal and unsafe....maaaan des dudes are straight up fukin boring n always want to play it by da books  :loco: ...well anyways hit us up dude thanx :thumbsup:
> *


pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:0


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:0 let me know shipping included 79407 how much?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Dec 7 2010, 06:08 PM~19266494
> *:0  let me know shipping included 79407 how much?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

$240 a set


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## 53trokita (May 17, 2005)

How much for a set shipped to 73115


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 53trokita_@Dec 28 2010, 10:21 PM~19445534
> *How much for a set shipped to 73115
> *


Pm sent


----------



## Glamorous Life (Jan 10, 2010)

looking for a set sent to 87105 may be more hit me up


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glamorous Life_@Dec 30 2010, 09:50 AM~19457802
> *looking for a set sent to 87105 may be  more  hit me up
> *


pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Dec 30 2010, 12:51 PM~19459183
> *pm sent
> *


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

TTT

GOT MY TIRES REALLY QUICK, THANKS!!!!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

How much for 2 shipped to 33012?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allredss+Jan 8 2011, 09:00 PM~19543920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jan 8 2011, 06:59 PM~19542030
> *ttt
> *


Need a price on 4 shipped to 80124.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 12 2011, 10:04 AM~19574465
> *Need a price on 4 shipped to 80124.
> *


pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

New price $225 a set :biggrin:


----------



## wsjnkim (May 16, 2010)

how much for 4 to 92833


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

How much for a set shipped to 39204?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jan 30 2011, 03:18 PM~19738159
> *New price $225 a set  :biggrin:
> *


real good price :thumbsup: 
Seems like all of a sudeen every mom and pop tire shops all over az have them in stock now...


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wsjnkim+Jan 30 2011, 09:45 PM~19741814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pms sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 31 2011, 03:08 PM~19747438
> *real good price :thumbsup:
> Seems like all of a sudeen every mom and pop tire shops all over az have them in stock now...
> *


thanks homie.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

602 monte got the hookups :thumbsup:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 31 2011, 05:50 PM~19749029
> *602 monte got the hookups :thumbsup:
> *


yes sir :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Jan 30 2011, 03:18 PM~19738159
> *New price $225 a set   :biggrin:
> *


That's out the door price

You have any mounted on spoke rims


----------



## 85regalrider (Dec 23, 2009)

how much for a set shipped to 83651 pm when you can thanks


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 1 2011, 05:13 PM~19759037
> *That's out the door price
> 
> You have any mounted on spoke rims
> *


that's out the door,tax included. I can hook you up on a package deal if you want bro.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider_@Feb 1 2011, 07:27 PM~19760484
> *how much for a set shipped to 83651 pm when you can thanks
> *


pm sent homie


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Feb 1 2011, 09:59 PM~19762790
> *that's out the door,tax included. I can hook you up on a package deal if you want bro.
> *


i have a set of tru rays im lookin to put tires on just wondering what they looked like on a set of mounted spokes


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 2 2011, 09:47 AM~19765969
> *i have a set of tru rays im lookin to put tires on just wondering what they looked like on a set of mounted spokes
> *


check your inbox.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> New price $225 a set :biggrin:
> [/quot


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> > New price $225 a set :biggrin:
> > [/quot
> 
> 
> Need another set from u bro same price? 75801.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Feb 5 2011, 02:26 PM~19795794
> *Need another set from u bro same price? 75801.
> *


pm sent homie.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Feb 5 2011, 02:26 PM~19795794
> *Need another set from u bro same price? 75801.
> *


they will ship monday homie,thanks again for the biz. :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jan 8 2011, 09:00 PM~19543920
> *TTT
> 
> GOT MY TIRES REALLY QUICK, THANKS!!!!
> *


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

sorry homies,just ordered new sets and the price went up...new price $250 a set tax included...just a heads up.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

See you on saturday Uso! :thumbsup:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 8 2011, 09:35 PM~19823116
> *See you on saturday Uso! :thumbsup:
> *


Yes sir,just hit me up bro.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## redds68coupe (Jun 28, 2010)

how much for a set shaved to 75189


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

I also have a few sets of 155 80 13 uniroyal tiger paws, whitewall,$250 a set plus shipping.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Elco (Aug 4, 2006)

how much for a set of 14 shipped to 84120


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elco_@Mar 23 2011, 01:05 PM~20161440
> *how much for a set of 14 shipped to 84120
> *


pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

Need a set of tires 175-70-r14 shipped to 39350


----------



## jayjr (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm needing a full set of 14s, big white walls shipped to 75235?


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Apr 11 2011, 12:11 PM~20311049
> *Need a set of tires 175-70-r14 shipped to 39350
> *


Oh yeah skinny white wall


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

How much for a set of 175 70 14 reg . White wall shipped to 77414


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low v_@Apr 11 2011, 05:17 PM~20312951
> *How much for a set of 175 70 14 reg . White wall  shipped to 77414
> *


And a price on a set of 175 70 14 shaved white wall


----------



## 2DCADDY (Feb 14, 2008)

how much for a set to 77477


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

I need 3 Hankook 175/70/14 shipped to 77506


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING+Apr 11 2011, 11:11 AM~20311049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm's sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

a set I just shipped to sacramento


----------



## 6pucker (Oct 20, 2010)

how much for a set of 175/70/14 with big white walls shipped to 55128


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6pucker_@Apr 13 2011, 09:49 AM~20328307
> *how much for a set of 175/70/14 with big white walls shipped to 55128
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Customers car in Sacramento Ca.,1968 Buick Skylark,these are the tires on the previous page.


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Apr 13 2011, 07:59 PM~20333348
> *Customers car in Sacramento Ca.,1968 Buick Skylark,these are the tires on the previous page.
> 
> 
> ...


I love dem larks! :wow: First on i've seen on lil. :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 13 2011, 10:55 PM~20335228
> *I love dem larks! :wow: First on i've seen on lil. :biggrin:
> *


the ride itself is clean and like you said you never see them so it makes you appreciate it even more.


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

how much to j6k 4b3 canada... 1 set skinny white


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Apr 17 2011, 09:37 AM~20357851
> *how much to j6k 4b3 canada... 1 set skinny white
> *


Pm sent


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

need price for 8 tires thin whitewalls shipped to 95688


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Apr 12 2011, 09:33 PM~20323620
> *a set I just shipped to sacramento
> 
> 
> ...


did you shave those?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 17 2011, 09:41 PM~20361987
> *did you shave those?
> *


yes sir


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low v_@Apr 11 2011, 04:17 PM~20312951
> *How much for a set of 175 70 14 reg . White wall  shipped to 77414
> *


Tires will ship tomorrow and I emailed you the tracking number bro,thanks again.


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@Apr 18 2011, 07:51 PM~20368087
> *Tires will ship tomorrow and I emailed you the tracking number bro,thanks again.
> *


Got my tires today thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

how much for a set of 4


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low v_@Apr 22 2011, 07:08 PM~20398965
> *Got my tires today thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie,thanks for the biz.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 22 2011, 10:32 PM~20400442
> *how much for a set of 4
> *


shoot me your zip bro.


----------



## biglewy805 (Mar 13, 2007)

how much for just 2 175/70/14 with big white walls shipped to 72764


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Apr 23 2011, 12:55 PM~20403170
> *how much for just 2 175/70/14 with big white walls shipped to 72764
> *


pm sent


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

How much :cheesy: to send to 95127 zip code with tax an all or is that 55 include tax


----------



## jc restylin (Dec 6, 2008)

need a set with big whitewall to 94134


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68+Apr 25 2011, 11:04 AM~20415324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm's sent.


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

I need 4 Hankook 175/70/14 shipped to 95492


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Apr 25 2011, 09:22 PM~20419959
> *I need 4 Hankook 175/70/14 shipped to 95492
> *


pm sent


----------



## ESClassic (Dec 30, 2010)

How much for 2 to 20616?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Apr 26 2011, 09:24 AM~20422713
> *How much for 2 to 20616?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## Big Dre (Aug 24, 2010)

i need a set of 4 shipped to 60123


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Dre_@Apr 27 2011, 05:40 PM~20434320
> *i need a set of 4 shipped to 60123
> *


pm sent


----------



## Pirate85 (Apr 19, 2008)

PM send


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pirate85_@Apr 28 2011, 11:16 AM~20439973
> *PM send
> *


pm returned :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

price check. 4 sent to 78626 tx. thanks.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 28 2011, 06:35 PM~20442943
> *price check. 4 sent to 78626 tx. thanks.
> *


Pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

how much for a set shipped to 76520 Tx.. hit me up homie


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 3 2011, 12:12 AM~20473146
> *how much for a set shipped to 76520 Tx.. hit me up homie
> *


Pm sent


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

nEED 4 SHIPPED TO FLORIDA, 33830... pAYPAL?


----------



## PONE (Jan 25, 2011)

DID THEY REALLY DISCONTINUE 155/80 R13 TIRES????


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@May 4 2011, 07:47 AM~20482206
> *nEED 4 SHIPPED TO FLORIDA, 33830... pAYPAL?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONE_@May 4 2011, 10:32 AM~20483118
> *DID THEY REALLY DISCONTINUE 155/80 R13 TIRES????
> *


Some brands.


----------



## c dogg (Dec 22, 2005)

how much for 4 shipped to 89129?


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by c dogg_@May 6 2011, 02:49 PM~20498776
> *how much for 4 shipped to 89129?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

How much shipped to KS 67101...set


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bonediggetie_@May 9 2011, 11:31 AM~20514573
> *How much shipped to KS 67101...set
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

Do you guys have any thick white walls in 14 inch?


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

How much for 2 with skinny white wall shipped to 63019


----------



## Elbubu801 (May 20, 2010)

how much for 3 shipped to 84633


----------



## 96Linc (Apr 8, 2008)

i need a set of 4 shipped to 32750 pm me a price thanx homie


----------



## jesuslabrada1 (Jul 11, 2011)

how much for all 4 175 70 r14's with the shipping and stuff to dalton ,georgia 30720.


----------



## Rockford Punch (Jan 1, 2007)

How much for 4 shipped to 92881 zip? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

how much shipped


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

sorry homies I havent checked this thread in awhile,let me know if you still need quotes.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

hit me up 602 434 6530


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

price per set?


----------

